# Colson model and yr help please



## JRE (Jun 30, 2018)

I use to own this Colson about 10 yrs ago and didn't really pay much attention to it then sold it to a buddy of mine and just bought it back yesterday. Trying to figure out the year and model. Its confusing me with the blister tank and clipper guard. Although if seen a couple others with the same guard and tank. I found 0l2666 on the bottom bracket for the serial number


----------



## mike j (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm going to chance a guess at 1950. The 0 I in the serial # may indicate either 1940 or 1950. Are there any other two digit letter - number combinations on the BB?  I think that the first year of the loop tail frame was 1941, it may be 1940 though. The fork looks post war. The rack looks old style but the way the braces mount to the rear frame looks newer. The truss rods look similar to the ones on my 53. Don't think that the chain guard is original to the bike. Nice Colson, I see a lot of potential.


----------



## JRE (Jun 30, 2018)

Fork chain guard and tank all match on the original paint. Picture of the serial number


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 30, 2018)

I agree, 0 is the year and L is the month; also note the "loop tail" frame design (patent D102397) of 1936.
December 1940?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1937-colson.111651/#post-736691


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2018)

That's a postwar looptail, so not 1940. No other 2 digits?


----------



## JRE (Jun 30, 2018)

Non that I can find


----------



## JRE (Jun 30, 2018)

Has a New Departure model D hub


----------



## JRE (Jul 4, 2018)

It's a 1950. Found a Advertisement in another thread it was called a Colson special.


----------

